# Deprecated installed package: linux-sources-2.6 [RISOLTO]

## jezet

Salve a tutti,

dopo il consueto aggiornamento settimanale della mia Gentoo, alla fine del revdep-rebuild ho ricevuto questi out-put:

```

 

The following Deprecated installed packages were found

                   

                    virtual/linux-sources-2.6 ...distfile name(s) not known/saved

```

e se dò eix  virtual/linux-sources:

```

 #  eix  virtual/linux-sources

[D] virtual/linux-sources

     Available versions:  0

     Installed versions:  2.6(11:52:49 07/14/11)(-hardened -xrc)

     Description:         Virtual for Linux kernel sources

```

 *Quote:*   

>  Available versions:  0

   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

non è più necessario e lo devo rimuovere oppure devo fare altro?

grazie in anticipo

ciao ciao

eg

----------

## ago

```
emerge -C virtual/linux-sources;emerge -DuNav world
```

 e Vedi che succede

----------

## jezet

Ok quindi è sufficiente cancellare il pacchetto... grazie del supporto!

ciao

eg

----------

## ago

stando alla regola no, ecco perché ti ho detto prova.

Da me un aggiornamento completo ha fatto il downgrade

----------

## jezet

Infatti solitamente l'eliminazione dei pacchetti e il downgrade dal e sull' albero di portage vieni fatto in automatico da emerge... invece questa volta mi dava questo "errore"... chissà perché?!?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao ciao

eg

----------

## ago

hai provato con 

```
emerge -DuN world --with-bdeps y
```

   ?

----------

## jezet

si, mi ha reinstallato 5 pacchetti... help2man - klibc... e poi altri tre che non ricordo   :Embarassed: 

è importante?!

ciao

eg

----------

